# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Ridiculously slow itunes movie download.

## Puffin

I redeemed the digital copy code of the Inception movie I bought tonight. This was almost an hour ago, and here's the stats on the download...

35.9 MB of 2.05 GB
Is that not ridiculously slow? I've downloaded a total of 4 itunes movies and 5 TV show episodes in the past, and nothing's ever been this slow. Usually this stuff only takes half an hour, but now it's looking closer to 12 hours.

I haven't changed my provider, and my internet speed is the same. The light on my hard drive is flickering like crazy, I'm guessing because of the download.

Any reasons? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Maria92

LOL iTunes is teh suxx. 

At any rate, I don't know of any present DDoS attacks against iTunes servers. It might be your connection. Or it might be that it's iTunes. Not sure how to help you

----------


## Marvo

How fast is your connection? From those numbers, your download should be going at around 50KB/sec, which is pretty damn slow indeed. How big are the other movies you have downloaded?
Chances are, since this movie is pretty new, the servers dedicated to hosting it are overloaded, resulting in a bad download rate.

----------


## Puffin

> Chances are, since this movie is pretty new, the servers dedicated to hosting it are overloaded, resulting in a bad download rate.



That's what I'm thinking, but I also downloaded Iron Man 2 the day it was released without problems.

As for the other movies I've downloaded, they're around the same filesize.

----------


## ninja9578

It's your connection.  Apple's servers are quite fast, I can usually download a movie in a matter of minutes.  My guess is that you have something running in the background.  iTunes does it's downloads as low priority because they are not time critical.  So if you have Safari open on Youtube, all of OSX's web resources are spent fetching the Youtube video, which it considers time-critical, essentially slowing iTunes to a crawl until most of the other traffic stops or slows.

----------


## Puffin

> It's your connection.  Apple's servers are quite fast, I can usually download a movie in a matter of minutes.  My guess is that you have something running in the background.  iTunes does it's downloads as low priority because they are not time critical.  So if you have Safari open on Youtube, all of OSX's web resources are spent fetching the Youtube video, which it considers time-critical, essentially slowing iTunes to a crawl until most of the other traffic stops or slows.



Unfortunately, there's nothing different running than there normally is. :'D
I'll run some diagnostics and see if it's really my connection (which it shouldn't be).

----------


## Marvo

Is iTunes the only thing that downloads slowly?

----------


## ninja9578

Open Network Utility. (Finder > Applications > Utilities)  Click on the Ping tab.  Type www.google.com in the text box and change the other text box to send 10 pings.  Then press ping.  What is the average time?

----------


## Marvo

Ping won't really give a good reading of whether the connection is up to speed, unless it is utterly fucked of course. She hasn't complained about bad loading speed here on the site, so I think it's a problem isolated to iTunes. I could be wrong. If the ping is bad, it's most likely some malware hogging the connection, although it could be the ISP screwing something up.

----------


## Puffin

Yeah, I believe it was on iTunes' end. The tests showed up like they normally do.  :tongue2:  I downloaded Toy Story 3 yesterday, and it worked fine.

----------

